# Why should I use face powder?



## kosmetiko (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi, everyone! I have a question: Why should I use Face powder? Please, explain it!


----------



## llehsal (Feb 23, 2011)

Well I use face powder most times to give my face a more matte finished look and also to set my makeup.  I usually use loose powder and have a compact just in case I need to touch up, but that's about it really for me.


----------



## lolaB (Feb 23, 2011)

To set your makeup.


----------



## kosmetiko (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you so much for you explanation. So, Face Powder is a basis for any make-up.


----------

